
To Flip or Build, that is The Question - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/10/16/to-flip-or-build-that-is-the-question/
======
ALee
We dealt with this same question and one of the guys we called to talk about
this said:

"When you're young, hitting a double is better than striking out, because you
can then get drafted into the majors."

Nevertheless, you need to really just focus on product because if it's all
just hype, you're likely going to not provide any value to the buyer later on
anyway and that hurts your reputation too.

------
donna
the question is more like: do you sell your business as a startup? or do you
sell a mature business? If you want quick cash then sell the startup; Or,
build a buisness and sell for a lot of money.

